# End of times.



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Varro Tigurius closed his eyes in meditation. Allowing himself to feel the warp, it's voices, feelings within it he could see the eye of terror with it's twisted effects on the galaxy. Falling deeper into meditation he started to notice something the many currents and eddies of the warp ever twisting and flowing in all directions started changing. flowing towards the eye. He suddenly felt himself drawn towards it as well. A strange feeling of fear began to wash over him as he drew closer and closer. Finally like a bolt of lighting it began. Fight it as he could he couldn't stop the visions. He could see imperial battleships battling ships of unknown design. Ultramarines in furious battles with strange xenos clad in black. Finally as if he was struck by a thunder hammer he saw holy terra herself burning a thousand ships in orbit struggling to survive. 

He struggled to reach out to help to slay one alien to save one marine. Finally in a fit of race he started screaming.

****

Sitting on the golden throne the emperor who sat immobile for ten thousand years shuddered. The movement was too slight for any being or machine to notice. 

****

Varro opened his eyes, immediately he could tell something was wrongmarnes calgar was standing over him."Varro what is it? you were screaming for over three hours yet you were not conscious." "Marnes I had a vision. I fear it's the end of times."


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An engaging description; is it a brief moment in time or are you intending to continue it?


----------

